# Hello from Pennsylvania



## LAGER325 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hello everyone,
I'm from Bloomsburg, PA. I'm 26 years old, been hunting (with guns), fishing, boating, fourwheeling, hiking, camping.... since I,ve been walkin! My dad use to be into archery before i was born (he loved to turkey hunt), but I never got into it. A freind/ co-worker was talking about getting back into archery, so I tagged along with him to three local proshops. Well... simply put: I GOT THE ARCHERY BUG! This looks like an awesome site. Can't wait to learn from you guys/gals.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

*Welcome*

I live in Benton. Just ask away, a lot of great people here.


----------



## LAGER325 (Jan 18, 2009)

neednew1 said:


> I live in Benton. Just ask away, a lot of great people here.


Thats cool having another local guy here. One of the proshops we went to was in benton, Suttons. He's a real nice guy. He told me if I bought a bow there he would teach me how to shoot (that was after my shirt sleave got into the shorter brace height of the x-force, HAHA). Infact the bow I liked the best was there, Mathews Hyperlite. Have you ever dealt with him?


----------



## HoytHunter4 (Jan 17, 2007)

Great to see another one from PA. I am from Halifax.


----------



## c2k723 (Apr 3, 2003)

New Columbia here. Don't post much....just really enjoy reading thru all the info and looking thru the classifieds


----------



## mikehess51 (Dec 5, 2008)

And a hello and welcome from south central PA


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

LAGER325 said:


> Thats cool having another local guy here. One of the proshops we went to was in benton, Suttons. He's a real nice guy. He told me if I bought a bow there he would teach me how to shoot (that was after my shirt sleave got into the shorter brace height of the x-force, HAHA). Infact the bow I liked the best was there, Mathews Hyperlite. Have you ever dealt with him?


Yes, I shoot in the spot league. I have bought a couple of bows from him also. They are good people to deal with. they don't push any bow so you get an honest answer to your questions.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## pawhittailslar (Dec 21, 2008)

*GREAT PA Thread!!!*

Yo Yo from the Poconos.

I'm new to this too and I'm hooked, hopelessly!!! I've got a thread in the welcome forum. I'll bump it. Check it out.

Just in this thread we've got friend from Benton and Bloomsburg and more.

Go Decker's!!!!!

NEPA is a burgeoning bow hunter's dream!

I look forward to getting to know you guys and learning from you all.

Happy shooting.

Blessings


----------



## pawhittailslar (Dec 21, 2008)

neednew1 said:


> Yes, I shoot in the spot league. I have bought a couple of bows from him also. They are good people to deal with. they don't push any bow so you get an honest answer to your questions.


Where is Suttons? Coming from the Poconos, up 380 then 81....


----------



## JStinson (Aug 24, 2008)

*Welcome, PA!*

I love this site & I'm sure you will too. Yes, bowhunting is the best hunting!

See you around.

-- Jack
www.deerhuntingishard.blogspot.com


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## azbass (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome to AT !


----------



## Buckeroo (Feb 1, 2008)

*Welcome!!!*

Selinsgrove here!!!!!!!!! Welcome to AT!!!!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* LAGER325. Have fun here.


----------



## Gladi8or (Aug 31, 2004)

*welcome*

i'm from Milton don't post much either but I enjoy reading and buying stuff


----------



## LAGER325 (Jan 18, 2009)

pawhittailslar said:


> Where is Suttons? Coming from the Poconos, up 380 then 81....


Here's his address. Hope this helps. 357A Camp Lavigne Rd, Benton, PA, 17814

I went up 487. But its up close to 118. That would be closer to you, I think. Nice place. He has Hoyt, PSE, Mathews, Bear, Ross, Parker and I think a couple more. They are the ones that I remembered anyway.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

:wav:Welcome to AT! :welcomesign:


----------



## ansarha (Nov 30, 2008)

:wav::welcome: Welcome to AT :welcome::wav:


----------



## bigfish77 (Jan 22, 2009)

Welcome to the best archery site on the net. Im just up the road from ya in muncy.


----------

